# BMW’s Ultimate Driving Experience Launches June 14 in Boston, MA.



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

Nothing to service the greater Southeast. Awesome. These events are amazing, too. Too bad they couldn't be bothered to do one in Atlanta or Charlotte.

-MrB


----------



## nhman (Jan 16, 2005)

I received an invite over a week ago. Great opportunity but my schedule will not allow it. Oh well, perhaps next time.


----------



## AJPITT (Jun 24, 2013)

I received an invitation for this in Pittsburgh. I signed up and received a confirmation. It turned out that this is a x drive event and the 2 series on the lot could not be driven even though it was an option on th invitation. BMW marketing needs to shape up and stop wasting people's time.


----------



## joedaddy (Mar 27, 2014)

went by yesterday in Boston/Gillette Stadium for the 228i msport autoX.. Amazing.. they have snacks (peanuts, M&M's, and coffee.. the new M4 was there.

The autoX course was longer.. could really get up to pretty good speed. none of that slow tight turns of a SCCA course.

I was just blown away.. I would NEVER drive my own car the way the people were driving that testers.. The BMW crew had this event VERY WELL organized.. very efficient..

I did have one of the worst times in the final timed run.. but the car's brakes were literally gone by the time I drove it, and I THINK the tires were all season?

Kudos on the event.


----------



## rdollie (Aug 6, 2003)

Arrgghhhh...nothing for Seattle again...


----------

